# Batteries



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

This question could go here or in energy but I opted for vehicle.

I will need to replace the batteries in the Ford diesel soon and I was wondering. If I get a couple deep cycle batteries and use them in the truck instead of the standard lead acid, will it hurt them? I figured if I get deep cycle they could serve a dual purpose if need be. Some of you guys know so much more about this stuff than I do.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

I would suggest a battery that is rated for the high-amperage-draw of the starter. Deep-cycle batteries are not rated for starting a vehicle unless the battery is listed as Marine-Grade, then it is both a starting battery and a deep-cycle all-in-one.

The battery that I have in my Jeep is designed for starting the vehicle, running the vehicle and for running my high-amperage-draw winch ...

If you search for AGM Battery or SpiralCore you will find Optima, Odyssey and several other companies that make the batteries. The company that made mine is NorthStar which is associated with Optima.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

NaeKid said:


> Deep-cycle batteries are not rated for starting a vehicle unless the battery is listed as Marine-Grade, then it is both a starting battery and a deep-cycle all-in-one.


That's what I was looking for. A marine battery can serve as both. Thanks.


----------



## ajsmith (Feb 1, 2010)

As long as we're talking batteries, I "may" be taking a job in North Dakota and it gets a lot colder over there. Does any one know the best way to take care of a battery in that type of cold and what would be the best battery to get? 

Neakid, I would assume it gets mighty cold in your neck of the woods, got any words of wisdom? It only gets down to about -13 here (I think I saw -18 once). I hear it gets any where from -20 to -40 around Williston and Fairview.


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

There are heaters for batteries but I've never used one. The best thing is to keep your vehicle in good running condition including periodic tune-ups (gasoline engines) or make sure your glow plug system works properly if it's a diesel.

If your battery is strong, the charging system functioning properly, the starter in good shape, and overall engine condition good, there should be no problem starting the vehicle. Keep your oil changed on schedule and use a good 10w-40 oil in it. Synthetic oil really shines at sub-zero temps.

I always use the best battery I can get for our vehicles. Look for the most cranking amps and longest guarantee.

Engine heaters and garages are great if you have them. I prefer the block plug heaters. Fewer moving parts, less power needed and most reliable. Put the heater on a timer so it comes on about an hour before you need the car.


----------



## ajsmith (Feb 1, 2010)

mosquitomountainman said:


> There are heaters for batteries but I've never used one. The best thing is to keep your vehicle in good running condition including periodic tune-ups (gasoline engines) or make sure your glow plug system works properly if it's a diesel.
> 
> If your battery is strong, the charging system functioning properly, the starter in good shape, and overall engine condition good, there should be no problem starting the vehicle. Keep your oil changed on schedule and use a good 10w-40 oil in it. Synthetic oil really shines at sub-zero temps.
> 
> ...


I've seen the little heating pads for batteries, was wondering if anyone could say if there worth it or not? 
I keep my truck in good running order, change the plugs, cap and rotor, keep on top of the timing. Every so often I run a tank of gas with B-12, that seems to keep the injectors clean. I'm changing the gas filter this weekend. I use Royal Purple, in 5W-30 (as recommended by Ford). 
The battery I have is a good quality one from Les Schwab (big tire store here in the PNW). It's about a year old, I believe its a 72 month warranty, don't remember what the cold cranking amps are. I was wondering if it would be better to upgrade to a gel filled spiral core (I think thats what there called), something like an Optima heavy duty. 
If I get the job I will be installing the freeze plug block heater, used them before and really like them. 
Guess I should see whats out there for Deep Cycle too, as I'll be staying in my camp trailer for 4 to 6 months. 
Anyway, any thoughts or comments are welcome, may help others to!


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

ajsmith said:


> I've seen the little heating pads for batteries, was wondering if anyone could say if there worth it or not?
> 
> ...The battery I have is a good quality one from Les Schwab (big tire store here in the PNW). It's about a year old, I believe its a 72 month warranty, don't remember what the cold cranking amps are. I was wondering if it would be better to upgrade to a gel filled spiral core (I think thats what there called), something like an Optima heavy duty. ...


Couldn't advise on the battery heating pads. It would make sense if you have a good source of electricity. We live off-grid and don't use anything extra. We just keep things in good shape and our vehicles have always started well even at -25 F. We don't have a garage so they stay outside as well.

The gel filled batteries are good but I don't think they're worth the extra price unless you do a lot of off-roading or drive rough roads. Just my opinion on that though. My son used the when he was doing a lot of off-road driving but only because he was shaking the liquid filled batteries apart. From your description your battery is probably quite adequate.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

ajsmith said:


> As long as we're talking batteries, I "may" be taking a job in North Dakota and it gets a lot colder over there. Does any one know the best way to take care of a battery in that type of cold and what would be the best battery to get?
> 
> Neakid, I would assume it gets mighty cold in your neck of the woods, got any words of wisdom? It only gets down to about -13 here (I think I saw -18 once). I hear it gets any where from -20 to -40 around Williston and Fairview.


For me, as long as it isn't bouncing off of the -40° mark, I don't bother plugging in my vehicles. I run pure synthetic in my Jeep and I normally change all of the oils to winter-grade (5w-30 in the engine and 80w in my axles). When I start my Jeep in the really cold weather, I will use the transmission to warm-up the transfer case by putting the t-case into neutral and then run through the gears (from 1st to 6th) till the engine is closer to operating temperature (meaning that my windows are naturally thawed out).

Clean the battery-posts, coat connections with fresh die-electric-grease (spark-plug-grease) and the battery should be fine.

As long as the fuel-pump is strong, the battery is "fresh", all of your electrical-devices are turned off (radio, fan, GPS, etc) when you go to start the vehicle, it should be fine. Run the vehicle for "a while" before pulling power out of the battery to make sure that the battery isn't over loaded too soon and you should be good ...


----------



## ajsmith (Feb 1, 2010)

Mosquitomountainman, NaeKid, thanks for the info. and the advise. If I'm not already doing it I will make sure I am before I leave. That is if I get the job, I was told today that the owner of the company saw my resume and wants to talk to me, so it looks good so far. 

I like the idea of using die-electric grease on the posts, Chevy had us use it on the underside of the control module in the HEI distributors. I think I remember it was to insulate against heat but I could be wrong :scratch
I have been using those red and green felt rings, they seem to help. I was using some terminal spray I got from NAPA and it worked fair, haven't gottin around to it this time so I'll just get the die-electric grease instead.

Once again thanks guys!!!


----------



## Tribal Warlord Thug (Jan 27, 2009)

for our RV's we use 1 Odyssey 65-pc1750 for starting/charging and 2 (same size as 1 8d group) Odyssey pc2250st-h on the coach side of the setup. need to get some rv solar panels to use as a charging set up for them instead of relying on full hookup sites or running a cord to the rigs.........next little project when funds are available.


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

I run a 6.5 GM diesel, with dual johnson controls (from costco) lead acid batteries, 0W40 mobil synthetic oil and plug the block heater in in cold weather.the biggest thing that happens to batteries is people leave all the lights and accessory load on right until they shut their vechicle off. Good fresh seasonal fuel, winter grade oil and a little care goes a long way to reliable cold weather transportation. you probably want to consider some type of cold front to keep the fridgid air away from your rad (don't forget to make sure your antifreeze mixture is more than strong enough for the coldest temp +10 degrees, I just mix mine 60/40


----------



## VUnder (Sep 1, 2011)

I just had a battery quit and it was ten years old, almost eleven actually. An old man told me a trick. He was 85, had six heart attacks and was on his third hip replacement and could still work a full day in the hot summer because he worked some with me. When you know you have a cold snap coming, put a charge on the battery for a little bit, helps it fight the cold. Also, the warmer an engine is when you start it, the less friction and wear you have to deal with. Not to mention being a lot easier for the starter to turn over. If you use an engine warmer, and the hood is closed, the batteries will be warmed some too. Battery blankets are good. Also on a dual battery setup, it is very important that both batteries have the same cranking amps. If not, one will outwork the other one. After a lot of trouble, we figured out that is what was going on with a Dodge. I am lucky, my uncle worked for Cummins since he got back from Vietnam. He is retired now, and works for me when he wants to. Dry cell batteries like the Optima have been good luck for a lot of people. But, if you are out of town working, which I have done too, you need for all your stuff to be working right. Usually there is a lot of competition for those jobs and you don't need to be late because your ride won't start, you had a flat..so on. I even keep some plugs and a good 12V compressor and always get up early enough to have a flat every day, and if I don't, I have time for coffee when I get to the job. I worked a job in S. Texas building oil rigs and there was a guy going around firing people all day every day, that was his job, load your tools up and get out of here. I stayed two years and nobody ever said anything to me, but I tried my best to not be a problem.


----------



## Qamar (Oct 24, 2011)

Led light bulbs are used in applications indoors or outdoos and are vastly used in Modern Electronic Items, Traffic Lights, and Digital Clocks etc. They are also used in commercial and industrial works where maintenance and replacement cost are more important factors than operative cost.These led light bulbs are high energy saving, energy efficient and are small in size


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

ajsmith said:


> I like the idea of using die-electric grease on the posts, Chevy had us use it on the underside of the control module in the HEI distributors. I think I remember it was to insulate against heat but I could be wrong :scratch


The stuff under HEI modules is heat sink paste... same as under computer CPU heatsinks. Not the same as dielectric grease.

My grandfather used to keep a jar of skunk fat on a shelf in the garage to put on battery terminals.... I just accpeted it as fact when young, but once I got older and wiser I thought "WHY skunk fat?"

He died before I could ask him, but all our farm equipment never had any corroded battery terminals!!


----------



## YouNeedBatteries (Nov 16, 2011)

I think deep cycle rechargeable batteries would bode well in your truck.


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

YouNeedBatteries said:


> I think deep cycle rechargeable batteries would bode well in your truck.


Would you mind explaining this answer, it is vague and missleading.


----------

